# work



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello

Is anyone looking for work in the Elkridge, Maryland area.
I have some that looking for snow removal for a condo complex.
Let me know

Frank


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Frank,

I am interested.
Can you provide more info? Name and address of property?

Bill Harrison
301-721-9700


----------

